# *Polymer Clay Durability Q&A*



## creativewriting (Mar 22, 2010)

I have noticed many questions about polymer clay, durability, charactoristics, types, and so on.  The site I use for reference is Garies International.  Garie is a polymer clay artist and instructor that makes miniatures out of polymer clay.

The information is very general and not specific to any topic.  I have attached the two links that show the tests among brands and durability.  If you look at the bottom of the links there is more information on anything from microwaving to conditioning old clay with a hammer.

http://www.garieinternational.com.sg/clay/clay_test.htm
http://www.garieinternational.com.sg/clay/shop/tension_test.htm

Hopefully this will answer the "if I drop my pen" question!


----------



## glycerine (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting this info Keith.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Mar 22, 2010)

Another great resource! Thanks for posting!


----------

